# Adult dog tail amputation



## JACQSZOO (29 March 2013)

I have a 2 yr old working cocker.  She was 6 months old when I got her and hadn't been docked.  Yesterday I had her tail amputated as every time I took her out she would split her tail  

I have never had an adult dogs tail amputated before and wondered if anyone on here has and what were your experiences?  How quick did it heal?  Any problems?  Any tips on keeping it clean and preventing infection?  etc etc

She was feeling very sorry for herself yesterday but has perked up this morning.  Its still bleeding a little but the vet told me this is completely normal for a couple of days.  She is wearing an oversized e collar as the one the vet put on her she could reach whats left of her tail!  I've just moved into a small cottage and frankly having a lunatic cocker in an ecollar in such a small space is challenging to say the least!  Normally she is kenneled but the vet advised to keep her in for a few days till she starts to heal.  O joy.  About to take her out for a walk, all on lead!, to try and quieten her down a bit.  But this is a very fit working cocker who can run all day every day and normally does.  Interesting bank holiday weekend looming I think!


----------



## s4sugar (29 March 2013)

A lightweight plastic bottle with the end cut off makes a good tail guard. The sort designed to drink out of with the wide top.
Tape it to the dressing to prevent the tip getting knocked while out.


----------



## JACQSZOO (29 March 2013)

s4sugar said:



			A lightweight plastic bottle with the end cut off makes a good tail guard. The sort designed to drink out of with the wide top.
Tape it to the dressing to prevent the tip getting knocked while out.
		
Click to expand...


There is no dressing!  I was surprised the vet hadn't bandaged it but he said he liked to leave them open.


----------



## LovesCobs (29 March 2013)

Loving s4sugars suggestion other than that I have no advice just have every empathy for you with the collar. I remember it well, ouch ouch as she constantly crashed into me and as her nose was always to the floor she kept dragging it and jarring herself, not to mention the amount of gravel that went in the collar from the drive! 
If you can get something on her tail maybe the collar could come off for a bit when you are with her.
All the best for the weekend!


----------



## twiglet84 (29 March 2013)

We wouldnt place a dressing for a tail amputation so dont panic, different vets do different things. We would always do a full tail dock with injuries as never seen any good experiences when vets try and just take the tip off. 

Buster collar to prevent patient interference and pain relief im sure he'll be fine in a few days.

Ditto your vet about post op oozing, this is normal. I tend to tell owners just to leave the wound alone. Obviously if they are mucky then i little warm water to clean but otherwise just leave to heal. We recheck our ops 2 days post surgery so get to keep an eye on it. When are you due back for a check up?

Good luckxx


----------



## Toffee44 (29 March 2013)

Please keep us updated with healing. My springer x has just reopened his tail tip although I think I have got a dressing on it on time for it to stick back together without getting worse. But I do think he wont be keeping his tail for much longer looking at it.


----------



## JACQSZOO (2 April 2013)

She had the op on Thursday.  She was a little quiet Thursday evening but by Friday morning she was bouncing off the walls as per!  She is healing well and saw the vet yesterday for a check up and he's very pleased with it.

I have improvised a guard for her tail out of an old bicycle inner tube, taped to a bandage which I have tied round her tummy.  Its been a godsend.  Its open at the end so the wound can breathe and because I've not actually had to bandage the tail there are no worries about circulation issues.  Its a bit heath robinson but its stopped her banging her tail or worse still rubbing her stitches out when she is sat down and her stump is doing 10 to the dozen.  The vet thought it was a fantastic idea and is going to recommend it to all his tail amputees!


----------



## competitiondiva (3 April 2013)

My lab x had it done as an adult it was about 11 years ago! so details are a little foggy! but definately remember it left open (as in no dressing), just keep it clean and don't allow the dog to be able to lick it, keep the cone collar on until stitches are out.  It's never been a problem to my girl who is now 12.  Good luck.


----------



## Toffee44 (3 April 2013)

Teals getting done. Woke up to blood everywhere today


----------



## Toffee44 (7 November 2015)

So I know this thread is old. I am at home looking after Teal today after finally giving in and having his tail amputated. Did some googling about tail amputation and this came up. 2.5years ago I said I would get it done on this thread. Well it finally happened. His tail got to the point the tip wasn't healing and it would just pull apart   poor boy is very sore.


----------



## Penny Less (7 November 2015)

When my setter used to wag his tail and bang it on the wall he was always splitting it open. Vet couldn't seem to find anything to put on it, once taped a plastic cover on it, which promptly broke a window when dog got too enthusiastic again,. I solved the problem by buying some foam pipe insulation and putting it round his tail, did the trick in no time !


----------



## Toffee44 (7 November 2015)

It only works so long/ lead walk for rest of life  the last time he opened it ie this time The scar tissue could be pulled apart by my fingers and had been open a month wothout healing.  I have blood on my celing from an explosion on the radiator (job to clean today). Blood all over my walls, sofa, where once healed just re split on any impact. And my woods at home must have several bandage dressings in bushes etc 

I have over the years tried most things in the end Softban, vet wrap and duct tape whole tail worked best for staying on ( a week at least so it could heal)

Bottles and lagging made his muscles sore because he didnt stop the wagging. Never tried the tail tip thing.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (8 November 2015)

I hope that his soreness soon disappears, and that his tail problems now is solved. And that you've safely managed to clean your ceiling.


----------

